# Prey Torture



## bubforever (Apr 27, 2007)

What's the worst way your mantids have eaten their prey? For me, my mantis will eat the legs (of a cricket) closest to its head first, then eat the exoskeleton around the head as the cricket is still alive. It then procedes to eat the eyes and finally the rest of the head. Almost sad that the cricket has to go through it while its alive, but hey that's nature.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 28, 2007)

When the mantis eats part of the prey and drops it. Then, the prey walks around with a huge piece missing from it.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

I put one of those odd 6 legged green bugs in with my mantis, it almost immediately pinned it down, chewed off each of its legs one by one, then started on the neck..when the head came off the rest of the corpse was still twitching, but this was soon seen to by the hungry mantis.. :x


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, just what me didn't want to hear!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 28, 2007)

For some odd reason all my mantids eat .....first the legs, then the back end(arse), and then sometimes if ur close enough u can here the crunch of the crickets head :shock:

Oh, appart from my sphod... viridis who always cuts it off at the neck


----------



## babynik14 (May 3, 2007)

mine likes to eat the brains out.. she will ike eat the inside of the head and all u will see is this hole and the shape of the head and its hollow.. or she will just bite off its neck and then eat the head first and then the body like she is right now lool


----------



## Horatio (May 3, 2007)

Okay, I have to tell you about my sister finding the standing headless mantis nymph...at first she didn't notice it didn't have a head. :shock: I wonder if he had it under his arm like the headless horseman...She has also seen a mantis with two heads (one eating one, of course...). I think my nymphs eat the part that is most threatening first (ie.) a free long leg or the head with fangs (spiders).


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 4, 2007)

Or maybe all them brains be the most nutritious (?) :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

> She has also seen a mantis with two heads (one eating one, of course...).


That's so awesome! I wonder how much you can sell that for.


----------



## Ben.M (May 5, 2007)

A lot !!! :lol:


----------

